# Mich Tires



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Since we can't sell our RV (we're happy about that even though it may not sound that way), I figured I would get us some tires for our Expedition to get a better load rating. I believe we have A/T tires now.

Would these be adequate? Sam's Club sells them.

http://www.michelinman.com/overview/x_radial_lt/100.html

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't know jack about tires, but I do know it's GREAT to see you'll be sticking around and will remain an Outback owner.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Light Truck (LT) tires would provide better stability for the TV & TT. They look like OK tires, how much $$. Good to hear that you will be sticking with the OB, it will be worth it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey caleb22,

Just wanted to say that I'm glad to see you'll be sticking around









Take care,
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

caleb,

Glad to hear you couldn't sell your Outback!








Wait a minute... that didn't sound right...

Anyway, Michelin makes pretty well reviewed LT tires. I am not familiar with that particular model, but I would expect them to be good.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hoby88 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mich tires are very good, but we went with wild country 6 ply tires. They are just as nice and a little cheaper too. Have not been disapointed with them. just my 2 cents though.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Michilin...top dollar and I think still the best.

Watch the side wall rating....Get D or E.

Maybe you can consider the west rally in Utah next









Good Luck, also glad to see you are trying one more time.

John


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Got michelin LTX A/S tires from Costco, cost me ~$700 for a set of 4 LT265/70R/17 E rated. I have been very happy, I do notice some loss in ride quality (stiffer when I hit bumps/etc) over my not so good wrangler rt/s P rated tires, but it is do-able. I run them at about 45lbs in town. Can't remember who it is on the forum, but he'll chime in about load tables and all.

We towed the camper up in washington a month or so ago I could definitely tell the difference in P vs LT tires. I don't know how to describe it other than I noticed that the tires did not give as much to lateral force as they did before (wind gusts, bumps, etc), small stuff not really BIG sway but the small comfort feeling of being more in control at the wheel.

There were doubts raised to me from members about the wet traction capability of this tire, and having driven through some rain thus far, I can say these are much improved over my RT/S's. I guess I might have a different frame of reference than them or just a different opinion.

Good luck
Danny


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Go with the "E" rating..


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Go for the D or E rating
Hope that help you with the towing problems you were having

Don


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

I have had LTX-MS Michelin's for years on several vehicles and a bunch of towing. (Bass Boat thing). They are exellent and are super on wet road. Got 65K out of my last set on a 1500 4X4 ram. They don't make them yet to fit the 20" wheels on my new Hemi.
hotcap


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I've had the Michelin's and the Bridgestone's and prefer the latter. Here's the tirerack.com description.

Here are the Customer Survey Ratings


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I talked to Discount Tire

They gave me 3 choices for what they consider the best for towing:

Michelin LTX AS
BF Goodrich Rugged Trail T/A
Pirelli Scorpion STR


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The Pirelli Scorpion STR is tops in the Tire Rack ratings, sounds like a great choice.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

You got some good advice. Here is a little more. Make sure you are comparing apples to apples. For instance the Mich LTX A\S are all season . Is that correct? The BF Goodrich are All terrain. The All terrain will be more Noisy. If BF Goodrich makes a LT rated Long Trail TA then that would be a all season tire, hence apples to apples. Stick with those. Mud tires usually have reduced snow and wet traction vis-a-vis "all season tires".


> Check for the type tire. For instance the BG Goodrich are off road tires and will be noisy. I don't think you need all that so point is stick with all season tires to keep that noise down.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The BF Goodrich Rugged Terrain is what came from factory on my new Dodge Cummins.

They are LT, E range tires.

I'll also recommend the Pirelli Scorpions....I had them on my old Dodge.

Steve


----------

